# 9.4 @154mph New European Record



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Well bugger me I go away for the weekend and F-man goes and raises the bar even higher.

On Sunday at the Pod he only goes and does a 9.4 on a cold slippy track.

F-man you have to stop and let me have a chance of holding this record for at least a day.

Well done the team that made this happen...............you know who you are:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*New Record !*

Hi John, & All Forum Members

Yesterday I had the pleasure of meeting F-Man and his GT-R @ Santa Pod. Depsite weather being crap all last week, Sunday did'nt look to bad to start off with.....

Minimum head wind speed was 10mph with gusts upto 25mph + and dark clouds started to come fast..

This was really a shake down of the GT-R since it's last run and the few upgrades that it had undergone. We had Several Maps (thanks to Ben Linney @ GTC) to try and the Anti-Lag Launch software by Cobb.

Even though there was a glimmer of sunshine in the morning the track condition were not ideal, A Drag 'Funny Car' had a tank slapper and clipped the wall (Lucky that no one was hurt) then another lost a rear wheel and spun from one lane to another.

Just after a very small lunch break F-Man achieved a 9.45 @ 154.20 mph a new UK & Euro Record had been set.

We wanted to run again but then around 2pm the heavens opened and we decided to call it a day. 

We did try a higher boost map but the car wanted to go sideways as F-Man changed from 3rd to 4th gear.....(A comment passed by a Santa Pod offical was.."You held that well mate !"

The car really performed well and I think that given the right conditions the time will come down further still, Even though we were running M&H Drag Radials the wheel spin issues were pretty horrendous. 

As F-Man is now becoming such a regular at the POD with his GT-R officals have now stated he wears a Fire Suit and Neck Brace.

I will upload some more pic's and video's soon but for the meantime heres a few to wet your appetite....























































(These Pic's were by Ian Blackett resident Photographer @ SantaPod)

Time Slip from the Run ...










Regards

Amar


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*New award*
Santa Pod Retro Show *outright winner 1st July 2012* (class Y) non retro car's/bikes

I like award's  LOL...Thank's Guy's,First one to 8 then  
now who's got my wheel's?

kk


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pretty sure its only considered a record if it is backed up with another run within a certain % of the first run, still pretty impressive good work chaps


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome result :bowdown1:

Looks like there is room in the arches for some wider rubber at the rear :thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Those rims...uke:

Catching AMS though:thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well done francis ;-)

you lending me the magic wheels


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

amazing time. On a downer, what sort or rollcage etc is in there? i thought the pod gor t really pedantic about safety when the times start to fall.

amazing result though.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

awesome, what power does it run to do that ?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great time.

Better start designing in a parachute if they're going all heath & safety


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> amazing time. On a downer, what sort or rollcage etc is in there? i thought the pod gor t really pedantic about safety when the times start to fall.
> 
> amazing result though.


Full stock trim,, they are only requesting driver to wear, neck brace and fire suit
overalls..if in competition, then a roll cage,,,
Run what you brung ok
kk


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

First I would like to say big thanks to Ludders and Amar for their support and help on Sunday.:thumbsup: As has been stated the weather and track conditions were not great. I will be out again very soon and in good conditions this car will do a 9.2 1/4 mile... On a perfect day who know's what time we can achieve. Traction is the biggest issue the car has.

Big thanks to SVM for building such a great car, it's sounds and pulls so strong...and still with a full interior! Also massive thanks to Ben @ GTC Cobb for all the support with mapping and launch control :clap: I am am very much looking forward to Saturdays Suprapod...let's hope we have some good weather


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> well done francis ;-)
> 
> you lending me the magic wheels


Thanks Jurgen really good to meet you at the Japfest, your car is a work of art.:thumbsup:

As for the wheels I borrowed them myself, you will have to ask them?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Jm-Imports said:


> well done francis ;-)
> 
> you lending me the magic wheels


Nope, I am :chuckle: Great time F Man :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Full stock trim,, they are only requesting driver to wear, neck brace and fire suit
> overalls..if in competition, then a roll cage,,,
> Run what you brung ok
> kk


Well impressive!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Nope, I am :chuckle: Great time F Man :smokin:


;-) hopefully we can all get some nice weather and have a great day out..


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Getting some serious traps now.

That 140J looks nice from the back.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Give it time. Pod briefly tolerates things but then dictates, irrespective of if competition or not as I think it relates to event insurance and so on. In truth its common sense anyway even if we all winge about the cost (and weight).

Sub 10 means a full welded in cage to drag race spec. Over 150 terminals means a parachute. Likely need an external power cut switch too, then get into flywheel shield, 5 point harness.

Still at least then you can enter Jap Drag Series!

Good result, what tyre pressures are you running? They need to be very low on cold days at Pod.

DaveG


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

The only way I would have a cage is if it can be made so I have full access to rear seats I don't mind bolting in cross bars once at track as this is a family car that is why it has full interior and a/c.
Parachute would have to made removable as well.
We lowered tyre pressures till we started to get wheel slip with in tyre:thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

am thinking same as you mate, mine will be street car not a dedicated drag car..

just curious to see what its capable off on the strip..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> am thinking same as you mate, mine will be street car not a dedicated drag car..
> 
> just curious to see what its capable off on the strip..


Yes me too, after all the hard work ..(12 month's)
So now then a "show down"   of strength  
1x svm/cobb 3.8 1000R full trim , against 1x 4.0 Jun R1/syvecs full trim

Are we all agreed, we want to see who is the fastest? in other word,s let,s go for it lad,s no excuses either way we only wan't full fat,,, ps don't forget JH LOl'

Hulk is looking on and itching to play, can't wait !!
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

should be fun day kev, will you be there kev.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

same boost settings lol (just kidding) be nice to meet you


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> same boost settings lol (just kidding) be nice to meet you


Unfortunately i can not make it 
John and Gav, are in attendance,(from SVM) to Help out JH & F-man, lets see if we can all close the gap on the American,s  competition must be good:chuckle::chuckle:
Good luck,

Both our cars will be set to "flat out"(card's on the table now),rude not too, on full boost/timing/race fuel,all this i'm only running 1.5 bar and i have 1100bhp, dosnt wash with me! i wouldn't under stand anyone go all the way to drag race there car and then state "im only using road map/low boost/and short shifting!  I know you and the R1 want the Record :wavey:
Lets have your foot on the Board's !!

Francis is Based around our SVM 1000R package. Your R1 should easy give him a hard time IMO it will be interesting .

May try C23 or maybe c16 or even a little E85R lol 4 sure it will not be Tesco's blend..

The times/speed's from 1/8 to 1/4 will show what car has Power opcorn:
All good data for my own car:runaway:
Stroker v stock ? etc etc etc
kk


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Possible GT-R meet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

I have the best job in the world LOL
Just drove F-mans..and then Medusa !! which one's fastest? 
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have the best job in the world LOL
> Just drove F-mans..and then Medusa !! which one's fastest?
> kk


Only time and the black stuff will tell:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats to F-Man and the SVM team!
That 8 second run is but some good weather (high pressure, warmer track) away.

You referred to lowering pressure until the wheel started spinning within the tyres. Surely at these levels, the tyres should be bolted on? Was it running drag radials on the front axle too?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

LOL yes we will bolt and glue the wheels on next time out !

M&H drag Radials all-round ... Pressure has to be dropped to suit track and grip,but not to the extent tyre spins to much on rim's, we are also trying much improved launch , a lower 60ft as before and we have a near 8s car, well that's the theory lol
kk


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Does this new Cobb launch map feature boost off the line?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Does this new Cobb launch map feature boost off the line?


Yes, all the mod con's...we can select RPM choice and boost up to 0.7 bar with anti lag type rev limit  good fun:thumbsup:

both JH and Francis have this facility, don't forget each car will react differently
size turbo/manifolds and engine spec play a part not to mention, suspension,tyre and diff choices...testing has to be done to get them hooked up!
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

are we talking nasty anti lag from retarding the ignition to send unburned fuel into the exhaust housing causing a random banging that drives the turbo?

If so, there are MUCH nicer ways to do it that don't making a banging sound and don't put a tremendous load on the turbo shaft bearings.

Trouble is you need a combuster, but it's a relatively minor modification and sounds sooo much better with no longevity issues.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> are we talking nasty anti lag from retarding the ignition to send unburned fuel into the exhaust housing causing a random banging that drives the turbo?
> 
> If so, there are MUCH nicer ways to do it that don't making a banging sound and don't put a tremendous load on the turbo shaft bearings.
> 
> Trouble is you need a combuster, but it's a relatively minor modification and sounds sooo much better with no longevity issues.



No ignition retard :flame:



I was away last weekend so didn't attend pod, but FMAN GT-R had a few issues on the day with too aggressive a launch with some wheel hop and throttle body issue

TBH looks like rain will win on sat, but if it holds i expect jurgen's bigger spec stroker torque monster to do well


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> No ignition retard :flame:


That's awesome then!!!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> If so, there are MUCH nicer ways to do it that don't making a banging sound and don't put a tremendous load on the turbo shaft bearings.


If you want to make proper boost you need to retard the ignition full stop. From what I have worked out the latest Cobb allows the car more butterfly than a stock car runs to hold the launch RPM more air flow will make more boost, but with out retard it wont make proper boost.

I am sure the Syvecs allows proper launch control, I agree it works the turbo's hard you can with careful tuning smooth it out , once a car is set up proper it shouldn't touch the RPM limiter hard ( hard cut is 100% we normally see around 15% cut after set up) the retard amount will help to hold the car at the set RPM launch RPM.

I do understand how to get a car to launch properly on a drag strip thou.....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

So Saturday is the showdown! I will be there to help one and all and once we know who has the quickest 1000hp plus 35 I want to race them!

Francis, Jurgen, John......well??? Are you up for it??



.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Ludders said:


> So Saturday is the showdown! I will be there to help one and all and once we know who has the quickest 1000hp plus 35 I want to race them!
> 
> Francis, Jurgen, John......well??? Are you up for it??
> 
> ...


we are all in the same team really (totB) and i wish francis and john all the best..

am sure we will all be close thats for sure.

but we can race you for fun (but your going for 8s lol)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Jm-Imports said:


> we are all in the same team really (totB) and i wish francis and john all the best..
> 
> am sure we will all be close thats for sure.
> 
> but we can race you for fun (but your going for 8s lol)


I absolutely agree with you. We are all in the same team including Francis - he's just got to break the news to his wife!!

My car is untouched from the Jap Show so it still has its 9.3 winning map in it and yes it is all about having fun - we are not racing for pink slips!!!

See you Saturday.


.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

i know it's late, just finished more logs..i Recon Francis will get you now jeff :LOL
i have put two extra lumps of coal on..he is much faster... If weather good first to 8s


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> i know it's late, just finished more logs..i Recon Francis will get you now jeff :LOL
> i have put two extra lumps of coal on..he is much faster... If weather good first to 8s


Don't forget Kev I said RACE!! First across the line!!


.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Ludders said:


> Don't forget Kev I said RACE!! First across the line!!
> 
> 
> .


You win:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
kk


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You win:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> kk


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? We'll see. But it's got to be done!!


.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff arn't these new gtrs faster than the old ones? ??? hiiiihihhhihhiii


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Jeff arn't these new gtrs faster than the old ones? ??? hiiiihihhhihhiii


Are you calling Jeff old :squintdan:banned:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

You are all just taking advantage of the fact that I am not there! 

P.S. Jeff is not old, he is ancient!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Jeff arn't these new gtrs faster than the old ones? ??? hiiiihihhhihhiii


Yes they are but are the new drivers quicker than the old ones?



800bhp said:


> Are you calling Jeff old :squintdan:banned:


Thank you for defending me?? I think lol.



ATCO said:


> You are all just taking advantage of the fact that I am not there!
> 
> P.S. Jeff is not old, he is ancient!


And thank you too David!!


.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Yes they are but are the new drivers quicker than the old ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the old drivers are driving and building the new ones


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

DRAGON said:


> Some of the old drivers are driving and building the new ones


How long before you appear??


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking at the weather we all need to be there early as it looks like we will be calling it a day at late lunch time. mmmm bacon sarnies!!!


.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Small up date as the lad's will fill us all in later today,,,,First time a big shoot out for some guy.s in the 1000+R35 class, I am pleased to say *Francis is still King*..Both *SVM/Cobb tuned cars "F-man" and "Medusa" came 1st and 2nd*(out of the R35s)very pleased..    
Francis broke a drive shaft  Top bloke Jurgan kindly loaned F-man a second hand unit,so he could continue  

All car's gave there best, well done lad's! Again more data and tweaks coming up,
This 8 second pass will come..

Jeff, did the New Model Win you???
kk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Great to hear you are jurgen working together. Great results.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

It was also nice to win the R1 
The black dyno dosn't lie..a very good foundation to build off, shame it wasn't 4 pinks LOL
kk


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

A was there today, weather spoiled it.

Said hello to one of the mechanics 

Jurgen only did one proper run [email protected] not bad .

Svm was 9.68 @147 other 154

But 2.5 bar vs 2 bar of Jurgen.

All great cars I belive Jurgen finished 4th today and the only 9 second car to drive there and back.

Probably still driving home now 

Good to see that from what I saw , both teams helping each other.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

stehub said:


> A was there today, weather spoiled it.
> 
> Said hello to one of the mechanics
> 
> ...



After all the Hype, two svm cars beat the R1 on the same day/track/time
says it all. 4.0lt all singing dancing, V svm's 3,8 units
I hear jurgan had several runs to stamp autority, didnt happen, yes all good cars
some fast some faster....

Bring on the Hulk !!!


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Kev svm run half bar boost more.

Am Sure Jurgen will post his time slips 

Run 1 - he only accelarared from 3rd 

Run 2 - test launch control ( he bogged so coasted )

Run 3 - lunch control and full run 1 bar

Run 4 - launched perfect but fuel was low so coasted 

Run 5 - perfect launch and 2 bar 9.7 @ 150

Run 6 - end day no run 

We will post the data later sure 

From the data jun r1 was tenths away with half bar boost less

That car will do low or flat 9s


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

You miss one main point...an SVM 3.8 svm car ran for the very first time as well *Medusa* ran a 9.6 Much much lower spec car, stock manifolds,stock valves,stock cc
with less than boost than Jurgan not holding 2bar, BEN will confirm....Still ran a quicker time than the R1...so i dont see this car that fast..may do 9.5 if increases power next time out,

We know F-man will be the first uk car to do 8, 100% 
and the Real punch line 4 me..The winners were tuned by Cobb !!
kk


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Your and funny guy when medusa was not
Holding boost it was doing 11s 12s 

Your crew seemed cool and your customers .

But my you can talk some when you were
Not even there


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> You miss one main point...an SVM 3.8 svm car ran for the very first time as well *Medusa* ran a 9.6 Much much lower spec car, stock manifolds,stock valves,stock cc
> with less than boost than Jurgan not holding 2bar, BEN will confirm....Still ran a quicker time than the R1...so i dont see this car that fast..may do 9.5 if increases power next time out,
> 
> We know F-man will be the first uk car to do 8, 100%
> ...


Gloating doesn't suit you Kev :chuckle:

In fairness, you've had plenty of attempts at knowing what works well to get off the line etc; how many runs have SVM team had in total to gather data?
JM is a one car team from what I can see so he's only just getting to grips with it. I seem to remember you eating humble pie with Hulk 

Surely you mean mapped by Ben, not tuned by Cobb :thumbsup:

Congrats BTW!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

We will end it hear Steve, (it wil run and run, at the end of the day, both svm cars and drivers did good,,(they won) 
Both will be out next weekend,both will be lowering the bar further, Jurgan will have another crack at it soon...Let the battles begin.
Nice you saw us win,(means alot) how ever you cut it we won LOL Now over to Chubbie in Time attack @ brands 2 moz anyone going?
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

matt j said:


> Gloating doesn't suit you Kev :chuckle:
> 
> In fairness, you've had plenty of attempts at knowing what works well to get off the line etc; how many runs have SVM team had in total to gather data?
> JM is a one car team from what I can see so he's only just getting to grips with it. I seem to remember you eating humble pie with Hulk
> ...


Ive had alot of stick,on our performances, Rolling roads.to shoot outs ,SVM has had its fair share of haters
Guys from this team doubted power level's, The black dyno dosnt lie,,,for sure the R1 is good but not that good,,yes i agree it will take a while to learn, but that goes for all, MH was a first timer @this power level, 
As for the Hulk it became a world record holder @218mph and still is all be it in the wet, You possibly think, the Hulks engine didnt last..Not true, the very same engine is being modded to over 15000bhp, same block.crank/pistons
No humble pie eaten. yes stand corrected..Ben/Gtc mapped with Cobb


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> As for the Hulk it became a world record holder @218mph and still is all be it in the wet, You possibly think, the Hulks engine didnt last..Not true, the very same engine is being modded to over 15000bhp, same block.crank/pistons
> No humble pie eaten. yes stand corrected..Ben/Gtc mapped with Cobb


I am pretty sure that if the AMS car is faster in the dry, it's going to be faster in the wet too , also I may be wrong, but to claim a drag racing record as you love to do, 1 run / time slip does not cut it, the time has to be backed up same day and within a certain % of the claimed record, so at this point SVM cars have no records really, they will though no doubt about it .


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

and I thought the bitching on the32/3/4s was bad what a bunch of girls

It doesnt matter the size of the engine or how much hp it is supposed to have or who built it or who drove it or what gear he was in or what boost it ran or even what his cat is called ..........................

Unless the laws of physics have changed 9.4 (or whatever) will always be faster than 9.41 and will stay that way 

unless of course you are racing first past the post against each other side by side on the same strip ( which you obviously are not)

Its , I did not I will or could


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ive had alot of stick,on our performances, Rolling roads.to shoot outs ,SVM has had its fair share of haters
> Guys from this team doubted power level's, The black dyno dosnt lie,,,for sure the R1 is good but not that good,,yes i agree it will take a while to learn, but that goes for all, MH was a first timer @this power level,
> As for the Hulk it became a world record holder @218mph and still is all be it in the wet, You possibly think, the Hulks engine didnt last..Not true, the very same engine is being modded to over 15000bhp, same block.crank/pistons
> No humble pie eaten. yes stand corrected..Ben/Gtc mapped with Cobb


Wow, 15000bhp


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Bolle said:


> Wow, 15000bhp


You would have thought by now that he'd have learnt not to just spout off numbers that he's just guessed in his head


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

The constant gobbling off and lack of humility really does put people off!
I talked to Kev at marham, very polite and forthcoming in person, great to see "hulk" in person and on the runway.
Once he gets behind a keyboard it all falls apart. It's a shame because everyone can see the timeslips(if posted) and know who was quicker on the day,no excuses etc


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

wildboy said:


> The constant gobbling off and lack of humility really does put people off!
> I talked to Kev at marham, very polite and forthcoming in person, great to see "hulk" in person and on the runway.
> Once he gets behind a keyboard it all falls apart. It's a shame because everyone can see the timeslips(if posted) and know who was quicker on the day,no excuses etc


 + 1


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well I enjoyed the day, it was great fun. Pity there was only one 
"Quickest Car" car award handed out. Let me know if you want to borrow it.:chuckle:


.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Ludders said:


> Well I enjoyed the day, it was great fun. Pity there was only one
> "Quickest Car" car award handed out. Let me know if you want to borrow it.:chuckle:
> 
> 
> .


Congrats! What did you do?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Congrats! What did you do?


Spanked the 35's by the sound of it?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

stehub said:


> A was there today, weather spoiled it.
> 
> Said hello to one of the mechanics
> 
> ...


Medusa only ran 2 bar :chuckle::chuckle: More BARS to come:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

stehub said:


> Your and funny guy when medusa was not
> Holding boost it was doing 11s 12s
> 
> Your crew seemed cool and your customers .
> ...


Nothing to do with Boost that was a 55 year old not been a car driver for 9 months error 

I can just imagine how all you youngsters feel beaten by an old man who smokes too much with NO WIND (Boost)

P:S. KK if you take F-man to 8 seconds before me then I guess I'll have to look for a new tuner :squintdan:squintdan:squintdan


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

matt j said:


> Spanked the 35's by the sound of it?


More a gentle scolding, the spanking is saved for after dark


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> After all the Hype, two svm cars beat the R1 on the same day/track/time
> says it all. 4.0lt all singing dancing, V svm's 3,8 units
> I hear jurgan had several runs to stamp autority, didnt happen, yes all good cars
> some fast some faster....
> ...



I wonder how many customers you loose through your big headed and boasting attitude ? 

Always trying to rub it in when it goes your way. 

Even when 'i 'think' it was Jurguns first time out trying to put a time down you have to knock him. He even gave you a drive shaft so you could continue racing. Would you of done the same? i dought it with the way you come across. 

Anyway to the point, take it as advice from a potential customer. I read your posts and think "ye i might get SVM to build my next car" then around 5 mins later im thinking " i will get someone else build it, this chaps head is just to big". 

A month passes by and i return to forum and read another SVM post. It starts and ends as above!. 

Really does make me think how many others just don't use you because of this 'rub it in' attitude etc. 

Out of interest what sort of times did you run on your first time out? I say fair play to Jurgun. I would love to say congrats to you also but you are so annoying that i don't feel like saying congrats. 

Well done JH , Fman and Jurgun tho.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

matt j said:


> Spanked the 35's by the sound of it?


i was told F.Man beat Ludders when they raced


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> I wonder how many customers you loose through your big headed and boasting attitude ?
> 
> Always trying to rub it in when it goes your way.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt

Was a great first day out for Medusa and was great for me to get back racing " albeit straight line" after SOOOOH LONG away.

I have great Faith in KK and the folks at SVM I think sometimes we all need to look beyond our own little island and stay away from the KEYBOARD!!!!!!.

That's pretty sweet don't you think from a Jock in the far North of Jockland who has a rep as a whiskey fueled keyboard ninja.

When we have the independence UP NORTH PROPER you will ALL SUFFER!!!!!!!!!:squintdan:squintdan

In the meantime lets focus on TOTB for Jeff:smokin:


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

wildboy said:


> The constant gobbling off and lack of humility really does put people off!
> I talked to Kev at marham, very polite and forthcoming in person, great to see "hulk" in person and on the runway.
> Once he gets behind a keyboard it all falls apart. It's a shame because everyone can see the timeslips(if posted) and know who was quicker on the day,no excuses etc


And he wonders why he has haterscant think of a reason such a relaxed attitudeI have never read such unproffesional posts on any car forum as SVM posts.Going off the time of posts,i would say a considerable amount of vino has been consumed.:chuckle:


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh dear will SVM ever learn ?


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

Very impressive, congratulations to all the guys! The UK R35 scene is very promising at the moment  

Competition is always good regardless who it's coming from!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Fazza said:


> Very impressive, congratulations to all the guys! The UK R35 scene is very promising at the moment
> 
> Competition is always good regardless who it's coming from!


Totally agreed!!


.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I just can't believe all the competitiveness. Why can't the competition just be yourself Kev. I know you need to be competitive to develop but just try to keep this to beating your last car or your last time...not all this one upmanship.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

So.......with my wind up cap on........after all this time, huge money spent and alot of hype and BS, none of them have gone faster than this full weight street GTRs TOTB run years ago with a measly 3.0 and an old school manual box?? :chuckle::chuckle:

TOTB 2009 RIPS Drag R 2 - YouTube

opcorn:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Also wearing a wind up hat 

I'd say it's because you can't "drive it like ya stole it" when there's no clutch, no gear stick, no burn outs and no 8500rpm launches, 

That's faster but with a manual clutch, 5 manual gear changes, and 1800cc less, 

Now that has to be a lot harder than foot flat and hold on... 

:flame:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

blue34 said:


> I'd say it's because you can't "drive it like ya stole it" when there's no clutch, no gear stick, no burn outs and no 8500rpm launches,


Nah, it would be easier to get X mph from X power with a R35 over a R34.

I'd say the mph indicates the power is not quite there yet either, the R35s transmission etc is far more efficient so with the same power would run faster at the same weight.

How much power are these guys claiming from these 3.8s and 4.0s and what does a full trim 35 weigh?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

True the gearbox is the real advantage, but R35's do launch at much lower revs than Skylines and as far as I know a typical 60ft even for a 9s run is in the 1.6ss

JohnHanton's car has bare floors throughout and carbon seats but does have a full Andy Robinson cage. We did ask what it weighed but John wasn't sure what it would have been on the day.

Obviously I'm just guessing so forgive me if I'm wrong but maybe..

1730 kg (3800 lb) standard Kerb weight plus 110kg for John plus a bit of fuel, minus say 150kg stripped out and 50kg put back in with the cage and carbon seats.

So I would guess at maybe 1740kg on the line, that would make it about the same as an R34 with standard interior and half cage and driver.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

blue34 said:


> True the gearbox is the real advantage, but R35's do launch at much lower revs than Skylines and as far as I know a typical 60ft even for a 9s run is in the 1.6ss
> 
> JohnHanton's car has bare floors throughout and carbon seats but does have a full Andy Robinson cage. We did ask what it weighed but John wasn't sure what it would have been on the day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for underestimating my weight i wish i was 110kg but afraid that i'm 124kg bollock naked so nearer 130 suited and booted. :bawling:

Also when your looking at the numbers you need to be aware that we were only running 23 psi on the day an that will be up to nearer 40psi when we come to TOTB


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

johnhanton57 said:


> Thanks for underestimating my weight i wish i was 110kg but afraid that i'm 124kg bollock naked so nearer 130 suited and booted. :bawling:
> 
> Also when your looking at the numbers you need to be aware that we were only running 23 psi on the day an that will be up to nearer 40psi when we come to TOTB


Yeah, but you have big bones and it's all muscle


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Not wanting to add any fuel to any fire so will purely state the obvious.

How come Kev/SVM get slated if they DON'T post, but then also get slated if they DO post?

It's clear they've developed at this stage the fastest R35's in the UK & hold the record for best 1/4 mile & top speed. Very easy for people to pick holes in this, however how can you argue with facts? Of course you're allowed an opinion & also allowed not to like these facts, but facts they are.

I'm lucky enough to have had KK/Amar & the SVM crew work on my car last year, albeit only to a 650r spec & i was lucky to have Ben at GTC tune/map my car via CoBB. I've met & worked with them many times & can only highly endorse their companies, their work & their products.

I don't expect evryone to like everyone, but why such high levels of hostility? Surely it's fantastic that competition exists as this can only give advantage to R35 owners.

I've seen many people on here bait KK, so i for one in the same position would stick 2 fingers up had i WON something with one of my cars, as let's be honest you've asked him to do this.

If an SVM car had lost then you'd all (the haters) be doing the same thing.

Well done to KK/Amar & all at SVM as well as Ben/GTC for an excellent result & good luck this weekend.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

blue34 said:


> Yeah, but you have big bones and it's all muscle


I wish:bawling: I'm just FAT


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

w8pmc said:


> Not wanting to add any fuel to any fire so will purely state the obvious.
> 
> How come Kev/SVM get slated if they DON'T post, but then also get slated if they DO post?
> 
> ...


The only records they hold are the self proclaimed ones. Nothing has been backed up as is required to claim a record


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> The only records they hold are the self proclaimed ones. Nothing has been backed up as is required to claim a record


So f man doesn't hold European qtr mile record??
And I thought they did briefly hold fastest gtr untill ams posted faster time next day,or isn't that correct


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't think it's exactly what they say, more the way it is put across in a very arrogant manor that people have a problem with.


----------



## turnover (Dec 28, 2005)

you must back your time up the same day to hold a record or be official,but everyone knows what time the car ran and can still say its the fastest ,just people nit picking,if it runs an 8.9 eventually and you have the slip it still ran the time regardless,and im sure if it was anyone else including myself i would be telling people what time i ran on the day ,end of.....


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

here is a list of quarter mile times in the usa and a few elsewhere (iirc E.K is somewhere from the ME?).
Fast Nissan GT-Rs 1/4 Mile 0-60 Drag Racing - DragTimes.com
if you're country is allowed to add a time on the list, please add it (EVEN if its not add it anyways )
anyways ... looks like the winner on that page was tuned with syvecs tho 


yours would come in between a
Greddy/SPE1000 (at 33psi) with Mickey Thompson Drag ET tires (power not specified) 
and a 
alpha10 with Nitto NT05R tires (925.67hp 690.80ft-lbs dynojet)

so this car is making approx 900-1000whp/700-800ft lbs (give or take) to get 9.45qm!!! cant wait to see more after all is dialed in (same goes for all the other gt-r's over the pond (lol, im in the usa)).

cant fault JM-imports as they were tuning it and basically had only one run in. its good to know he will be even faster than what he ran when fully tuned it.

cant wait until the 28th iirc thats the next day out?

BTW is there a dyno chart for the [email protected] car? id like to see it.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> How come Kev/SVM get slated if they DON'T post, but then also get slated if they DO post?
> 
> 
> I don't expect evryone to like everyone, but why such high levels of hostility? Surely it's fantastic that competition exists as this can only give advantage to R35 owners.


It the arrogance and rub everyone's face in it etc. 

A post saying something along the lines of- _" *we run a 9.4 today, set a new personal best, we are really happy. Also Jurgan was out for his first runs testing his car and managed a 10's run, well done. PS THANKYOU FOR LENDING US A DRIVE SHAFT"*_

With the above sort of comment im sure everyone would be "well done" etc and like to discuss. 

But we get comments like - 

*Quote SVM* - _*"After all the Hype, two svm cars beat the R1 on the same day/track/time
says it all. 4.0lt all singing dancing, V svm's 3,8 units
I hear jurgan had several runs to stamp autority, didnt happen, yes all good cars
some fast some faster....*"_

UMMM?? well that to me is rubbing it in and trying to belittle Jurgan. 

WHY? why not praise him for his efforts and more to the point His first time out? 

After all i think he has done really well. I have said so. 

I also think SVM have done well but with the 'rub it in' , belittling attitude and almost bullying attitude i have no time to praise them. No matter how well they have done. 


If you also look at the other main players they dont get shot down by forum users. Take Ludders, Jurgan, Ben (mapping ben) etc. They all give positive feedback to each other and respect what others are doing. They also get very high respected praise from the forum users. 

Whats the difference? I think it called respect and they have it. Respect for each other . 

I really do hope that SVM start to give some respect back also. They really need to and then they may just get some respect back from the forum users. :clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

The reason why i took this approach is for the past twelve moths, i had nothing but put-down's by many on the forum including Jurgan.I am dammed if i don't prove claims we make and dammed if i do!
How many times were we questioned about power figures? Our turbos,or manifolds?Throttles/gearclips,every part we seem to evaluate
even cobbs capabilities, and how good Greddy/Jun and sytec were
I apologise for coming across as arrogant, 
IMHO the challenge was on, and we both new that, we have had months of how good the R1 has been,phone calls emails all stating how much power on Rollers and performance stats 
Not forgetting, we have "Customers all wanting the best in the industry, from mainly UK suppliers, "The best is what we proclaim to give! a direct comparison was about to happen, Jurgan and the R1 fully understood, that I have no doubt

I would of took a completely different approach, if i was congratulated and Jurgan actually said well done mt8 you did good fair and square, what we get is the SVM cars won because, we ran more boost, or he was testing,not trying that time etc TBH i'm sick of other companies indulging in false power claims, not even turning a wheel.
fair play to Jurgan for bringing out the R1, ! respect him for this  (we all know the risk's involved let alone money)

Maybe one day, this "I'm bigger than yours" will stop, but for now, i believe it is industry driven, I sell and fit the best tuning products across Europe, im prepared to show there credentials
Customers want there cars to be the best.

Just for the record,I have no issue with Jurgan,I would again like thank jurgan for lending F-Man the drive shaft. Competition is healthy and We would love to see Jurgan improving his times,as well as JH both were on maiden "Run's" and both did well.

Again pls except my apologise's the way i come across, it is a fine line to walk
Regards kevan


----------



## turnover (Dec 28, 2005)

two sides of a story allways,so im on the fence with that,but what i will say is by the end of this year i think there will be some very close racing quote times for these cars whoever owns them,and on the day it will come down to the driver and not what boost etc as you will all be around the same bench mark,
Obviuosly there has allways been compitition between tuners,and its good to be the fastest as helps sell products builds etc,but i think you can damage any reputation by what people hear/read and obviously will put some off from using them

oh and the fastest gtr AMS Alpha Omega has done 233mph over a standing mile ,so you have a long way to go to beat that Kev lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Understand your comment's 
The drag boys are chasing 8s now
and i will be concentrating on Top speed above 233mph, with my own car very soon!!,,For now, not that interested in putting it down in 1 mile as long as i hold "Top speed" (for a while lol)then i will concentrate on *that* particular Record!!
No matter what guys say,* SVM did hold a Record @218mph in 2012*, Yes AMS did regain
there title,Gives us all something to do now ,
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hi kev,

am going to keep nice and brief and hopefully we can all move on..

i have sent you a email (best this way to keep things easy)..

but if you check your email dated 1st july 2012 - i sent you a congrats email on the record 9.45 run (also congratulated the threads and the owner)..

yes i did question your dyno figures of the HULK but i had my reasons (which were pretty valid)..

pointless opening up that again as you can see why i left my 963hub figure at that ;-)

apart from that hulk dyno sheet, we have never questioned anything ;-) on figures or stats.

but always said well done.

i think what has annoyed members is the manner of the words you have used WE won , WE scalped to boot etc etc..

again i have not raised to it and i did my stats and logs just to show JUN R1 had only one full pass at [email protected] (which is damm good).

so the above is the base to work on for its next run.

you know what it can do ;-) and your SVM cars can are excellent machines.

hopefully we can meet a totb have a few beers and hopefully get the GTROC team a good rank at TOTB.

thanks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Kev knows my feelings on the tuner wars etc, but no matter what he types, you cannot deny what his cars say on his behalf

European records, world record (albeit brief) and the results from the weekend. 

Kudos where it's due guys, I'm sure Kev does respect the competition but articulation can be a problem. 

Most important thing is the uk scene is vibrant and competition is fierce

Mook


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

This could run and run,,Let the cars do the Talking,,and NEXT TIME all go for it
JH in Medusa. F-man in Thor, Jurgan in the R!,, and maybe twist a few more arms in competing...We are testing again over the next few weeks, Fingers crossed we dont run out of drive shafts lol
Mook...Articulation, is that a device to adjoin a lorry body? Lol

Cheers both, lets move on now!....FASTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
kk


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

At the end of the day I'm happy to say that you are both now on par with my mates 1972 austin mini over the quarter  well done


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Understand your comment's
> The drag boys are chasing 8s now
> and i will be concentrating on Top speed above 233mph, with my own car very soon!!,,For now, not that interested in putting it down in 1 mile as long as i hold "Top speed" (for a while lol)then i will concentrate on *that* particular Record!!
> No matter what guys say,* SVM did hold a Record @218mph in 2012*, Yes AMS did regain
> ...




now that is a much better reply. Wish you all the best with getting in the 8's ! (genuinely)


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> now that is a much better reply. Wish you all the best with getting in the 8's ! (genuinely)


we will, oh yes we will:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I think the main thing is to be sure your comparing apples with apples.

No point saying you did X speed with a flying start over more than a mile and that is some sort of record over a car that did slightly less than X speed from a standing start and within a mile.

Anyone with 1/2 a brain knows the "other car" could have gone MUCH faster given more than a mile.

With the 1/4, the timeslips do the talking so thats a fair comparison no matter where you come from and even if people talk about better tracks than others etc the MPH will always tell the true story of power.

Its important to wind each other up to a certain degree, it keeps things interesting and keeps everyone on their toes, also makes the forum interesting.

"Back in the day" Myself, Mick, Tweenie, Andy Barns and all the hangers on and fan boys use to have great "battles" with data sharing, predictions, wind ups, blatent bollocks, results, claims of faked results etc etc and by all accounts it was incredible fun that made this forum something I really looked forward to getting on, its something thats missing now big time IMO.

Its just the WAY you say things, if its said right you wind the hell out of someone and not come accross too bad in the eye's of most and its great fun.

At the end of the day though, most of the 35s around the place are still pretty shyte and alot of tuners take vast somes of money and deliver bugger all and they still have a way to go to catch up to the good ole old school GTRs with RBs......

See how easy it is.......:smokin:

opcorn:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> At the end of the day though, most of the 35s around the place are still pretty shyte and alot of tuners take vast somes of money and deliver bugger all and they still have a way to go to catch up to the good ole old school GTRs with RBs......


Well said Rob, good old RB28's; can't beat 'em


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> we will, oh yes we will:thumbsup:



i was talking about SVM's own car. 

Im already backing you and wishing you the best anyway :thumbsup:


I hope to pop along to TOTB (not competing this year) to cheer you and the rest of the gang on.

 just thinking about last year with you playing that young kid up with the 'finger print scanner' to lock the doors........... cant believe i half fell for it also LOL

Anyway, if i dont make it this year i wish you all the best.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

matt j said:


> Well said Rob, good old RB28's; can't beat 'em


:chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> Well said Rob, good old RB28's; can't beat 'em


Ah well you can actually and its really quite easy, if you know how that is 

One day you'll see the light I'm sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I think the main thing is to be sure your comparing apples with apples.
> 
> No point saying you did X speed with a flying start over more than a mile and that is some sort of record over a car that did slightly less than X speed from a standing start and within a mile.
> 
> ...


It must take you old boys at least 10 days to get off your fat arse to the toilet, that's if you make it . stop shiting in the bed as the R-35's are coming for you sad Old school gits


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Let me know when you start getting close.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Let me know when you start getting close.


You'll know you will smell it and YOU know how it smells


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> i was talking about SVM's own car.
> 
> Im already backing you and wishing you the best anyway :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


That was a laugh with the finger print scanner.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: Hope you can make it as I'm going to try and get into the 8's for sure


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> You'll know you will smell it and YOU know how it smells


2 strange posts in a row and I still have no idea what your on about.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> That was a laugh with the finger print scanner.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: Hope you can make it as I'm going to try and get into the 8's for sure




I will bring wine :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I think the main thing is to be sure your comparing apples with apples.
> 
> No point saying you did X speed with a flying start over more than a mile and that is some sort of record over a car that did slightly less than X speed from a standing start and within a mile.
> 
> ...




the good old Mick , Tweenie days. 

Was good banter lol. 

But Robby, dont forget that our tracks are up hill and of course the U.k "meter/yard" is slightly longer. Hence our times 'will be slower' also as NZ is upside down the gravity pull is a lot less so again in the U.k our cars have to make more power to do the same time. 

Them poor buggers in USA are right on the bend of 'Earth's' roundness. So again we have added a extra 30% correction factor to dynos in USA. 

When you was here running ludders car at TOTB, well we all know that the wind was behind you so you got lucky with that time you put down :thumbsup:


----------



## turnover (Dec 28, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> the good old Mick , Tweenie days.
> 
> Was good banter lol.
> 
> ...



i thought he put an auto in Jeffs car for totb :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

turnover said:


> i thought he put an auto in Jeffs car for totb :chuckle:


No that was just how quick Rob changes gear!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> I will bring wine :thumbsup:


You will need a van!!


.


----------



## turnover (Dec 28, 2005)

Ludders said:


> No that was just how quick Rob changes gear!
> 
> 
> .


not like the silver fox then


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> The only records they hold are the self proclaimed ones. Nothing has been backed up as is required to claim a record


How so? Maybe Roy Castle wouldn't offer up a Guiness World Record, but the speeds & times they've quoted are genuine so far from self proclaimed.

I can understand that perhaps their statements should read 'Fastest' or 'Quickest' rather than 'Records' as can agree that to be a 'Record' you must run twice etc. etc.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

w8pmc said:


> How so? Maybe Roy Castle wouldn't offer up a Guiness World Record, but the speeds & times they've quoted are genuine so far from self proclaimed.
> 
> I can understand that perhaps their statements should read 'Fastest' or 'Quickest' rather than 'Records' as can agree that to be a 'Record' you must run twice etc. etc.


It is acknowledged that quarter mile times and even top speed runs have to be back up within a certain time and that the average i then taken


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> It is acknowledged that quarter mile times and even top speed runs have to be back up within a certain time and that the average i then taken


It is daft tho. 

If a car runs a certain time it runs it. 

But end of day, if you decide to race you agree to the rules. Everyone has to back it up.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> It is acknowledged that quarter mile times and even top speed runs have to be back up within a certain time and that the average i then taken


What are the rules??


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> It is acknowledged that quarter mile times and even top speed runs have to be back up within a certain time and that the average i then taken


I'm sorry but thats not right for drag racing.

If you run a time/mph it may well be your PB or the quickest/fastest run for your class/type of car but for you to claim "the record" you must first fit into and comply fully with a recognised drag racing class, you must then back it up within 1% at the same event (ie. can be done over 2-3 days etc at the same event) and there are seperate records for ET and MPH.

Example: My 6.99 @ 192.7 was the quickest and fastest a RB had ever gone and it was well under the NZ record for CC/D which the car classified into.

On the run prior to the 6.99 I had run a 7.06 but for me to be able to CLAIM the record for CC/D I needed to back up the 6.99 with a 7.0599 or quicker so my RECORD for CC/D is 7.06 even though I have done a 6.99.

Note: record run X can be backed up by a run done prior to run X (at the same event and qualifying runs count too)

Rob


----------

